# I finally bought a new mouse



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 29, 2007)

I quit trying to make due with this mouse and figured on getting a new one for my new computer. So, I bought one today and I love it..... Logitech MX Revolution, comfortable, wireless, accurate, and smooth. I just wanted to tell you guys how great of a mouse this is, I love the back & forward features on for  browsers. You can change the scroll wheel modes with just a click of it from smooth to ratcheting. It has a Lithium-ion battery which lasts a good while and the mouse has standby and comes right back to life without a stutter.


Thanks, hope I encouraged someone to pay out the amount of shells for such a good mouse.


----------



## spanky (Jul 29, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> I quit trying to make due with this mouse and figured on getting a new one for my new computer. So, I bought one today and I love it..... Logitech MX Revolution, comfortable, wireless, accurate, and smooth. I just wanted to tell you guys how great of a mouse this is, I love the back & forward features on for  browsers. You can change the scroll wheel modes with just a click of it from smooth to ratcheting. It has a Lithium-ion battery which lasts a good while and the mouse has standby and comes right back to life without a stutter.
> 
> 
> Thanks, hope I encouraged someone to pay out the amount of shells for such a good mouse.



I was secretly hoping you would buy this mouse. I own one too; they are so amazing you can barely describe it. It's a special feeling only an owner can know! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874103054

I also bought one of these so I can hook a 360 controller to my PC.... 

Will the drivers work in Vista?


This mouse is great!!!

Thanks


----------



## holdenssx (Jul 29, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874103054
> 
> I also bought one of these so I can hook a 360 controller to my PC....
> 
> Will the drivers work in Vista?



http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/DownloadResult.aspx?prod=pk_xbox_wgr&os=WVista_64&lang=en&driverVersion=Xbox%20360%20Accessories%20Software%201.1%2032-bit%20for%20Windows%20Vista Those are the drivers for that, for 64 BIT Vista

I found them from going here http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/download.mspx


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 29, 2007)

holdenssx said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/DownloadResult.aspx?prod=pk_xbox_wgr&os=WVista_64&lang=en&driverVersion=Xbox%20360%20Accessories%20Software%201.1%2032-bit%20for%20Windows%20Vista Those are the drivers for that, for 64 BIT Vista
> 
> I found them from going here http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/download.mspx



Sweet! This next rig will be a real gaming rig, no playing around with trackballs or rubber keyboards. Thank God I am getting a new PC, Firefox just crashed to the desktop....

Thanks


----------



## Shane (Jul 29, 2007)

nice mouse....i might get a Logitech mouse next when i need a new one because i hear they are very good,Especialy for gaming like in FPS because they are very accurate.


----------



## jimmymac (Jul 29, 2007)

i've been very happy with my Revolution for a while now. Picked up a DiNovo Edge keyboard to go with it, compliment each other rather nicely


----------



## spanky (Jul 29, 2007)

I really wanted to get one of those but I'm not sure I can go back to normal keyboard and be satisified after using an ergonomic keyboard. They are so much better.


----------



## Beyond (Jul 29, 2007)

I owned one for about a week and hated it.  If you're used to the older Logitech mouse styles like the MX500, you probably won't like it either.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 29, 2007)

jimmymac said:


> i've been very happy with my Revolution for a while now. Picked up a DiNovo Edge keyboard to go with it, compliment each other rather nicely



I have a G11 with mine and they are good combo, too.

I have exploded in CS:S, I won a gun-game, I used to suck at those. I had 85 & 99, K&D. No aimbot or wallhacks, no HACKS!! If you want to up your skill get one....


----------



## kobaj (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats on getting a new mouse you would like.



INTELCRAZY said:


> I have exploded in CS:S, I won a gun-game, I used to suck at those. I had 85 & 99, K&D. No aimbot or wallhacks, no HACKS!! If you want to up your skill get one....



85Kills to 99deaths, thats it?


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 29, 2007)

kobaj said:


> Congrats on getting a new mouse you would like.
> 
> 
> 
> 85Kills to 99deaths, thats it?



You know what, kobaj, I will talk to you on Xfire and then we'll play. But, not now, I am gonna run downtown to get something to eat, I got the munchies. I might go run around, be back at 8pm and you better be on Xfire KOBAJ!! Didn't you hear me griping about it when you and Ace were on?

I love this mouse!!!

Thanks


----------



## 12-Gauge (Jul 29, 2007)

What's a "gun-game"?


----------



## spanky (Jul 29, 2007)

IntelCrazy, hit me up. I'd like to play some CSS with you.


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrats on the mouse, I was thinking of getting one but it was too much


----------



## spanky (Jul 29, 2007)

The_Beast said:


> Congrats on the mouse, I was thinking of getting one but it was too much



It's worth it; you won't regret it.


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 29, 2007)

theresthatguy said:


> It's worth it; you won't regret it.


 
but first I need a good computer


----------



## spanky (Jul 29, 2007)

The_Beast said:


> but first I need a good computer



I am confused by your sig. What is the Pc you use now?


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 30, 2007)

theresthatguy said:


> IntelCrazy, hit me up. I'd like to play some CSS with you.



Get Xfire man


----------



## DCIScouts (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a MX Revolution myself, and it's definitely worth the expense...


----------



## Burgerbob (Jul 30, 2007)

I really really really want one... i have used (well, felt) the demo ones at stores. I really really want one.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Jul 30, 2007)

> I really really want one.



Ditto. But £50 for a mouse is too much for me, regardless of the quality.


----------



## Ambushed (Jul 30, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> 85 & 99, K&D.


Rofl you MUST be good

You guys are using Wireless mouses? You know that CPL players mostly use wired ms.30 or logictech g5's.

I got my g5 about 2 months ago <3 it


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 31, 2007)

Ambushed said:


> Rofl you MUST be good
> 
> You guys are using Wireless mouses? You know that CPL players mostly use wired ms.30 or logictech g5's.
> 
> I got my g5 about 2 months ago <3 it



I am only good on one map, when the hackers aren't there  I don't hack unless I get mad on a non-VAC server... This was VAC with maybe a couple of ppl hacking


----------



## lhoney2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone know if that wireless adapter will let me use my 360 MS racing wheel with my PC?  That would rock.


----------



## lovely? (Aug 6, 2007)

as long as it works on an xbox, and its wireless, the drivers should include that in their compatibility


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Aug 6, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16874103054
> 
> I also bought one of these so I can hook a 360 controller to my PC....
> 
> ...



That works in Vista.
I bought it for Halo 2 Vista.

Works perfectly.


----------



## lovely? (Aug 11, 2007)

is the revolution really more comfortable then the G5 or the mx518? if so id really like to know


----------



## Beyond (Aug 11, 2007)

lovely? said:


> is the revolution really more comfortable then the G5 or the mx518? if so id really like to know



_Completely _depends on the user.  I've used both, and I hated the Revolution compared to my MX-series mouse.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Aug 11, 2007)

Beyond said:


> _Completely _depends on the user.  I've used both, and I hated the Revolution compared to my MX-series mouse.



haha....you must like those old fashioned mice, I like the feel of this one, my hand actually fits the design.


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 11, 2007)

Your hand will mould itself to the shape of any mouse given time. 

When I moved from an MX700 to a Razer Copperhead, I had cramps in my hand for a good 2 weeks, but now it's all good.


----------

